# Upgrading my thermometers not sure which way to go first



## flyinion (Jul 4, 2013)

So, right now I use a combo (depending on what/how much meat I'm doing) of ET-73 from Maverick with usually just the air probe (the meat probe has given me really weird results even though it's accurate in an ice water test, I think the sensor sits too high in the housing) and some "standard" Oneida digital probes.  I think the air probe on the maverick is maybe 5 degrees high at times but I'm not sure.  I think the little metal clip heats it up a bit sometimes even though I have the probe pushed all the way through nearly.  

Anyway, so I've been wanting to "upgrade" to some thermapen products.  I've been thinking about doing a standard thermapen first, but I also want to do one of their dual probe "BBQ kits" that they have (not decided which combo to go with yet as far as armored vs. non-armored for the meat probe).  What do you think?  I was thinking with having decent meat probes at the moment to go for the thermapen itself just because for things that I don't want to put a probe in right away like Tri-Tip I can get accurate temps FAST.  The air temp on the Maverick might run a bit off but I think it's "close enough" to not worry about.  The thermapen would also be REALLY useful immediately for grilling.  What do you guys think?


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you need to test any new probe. Make sure of how accurate it is.

  Mike


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 4, 2013)

Both styles have different uses. The maverick lets you monitor your food and smoker temp without opening the door, a running temp. The thermapen is instant temp. It is very handy for checking sausages when you have many hanging or different ends of a brisket. Like you said it is very handy for grilling. Both styles have their uses.

I have the Maverick 73 and the 732. I like the 732 much better because of the range and the dual probes.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 4, 2013)

Thermapen now has a Bluetooth version that transmits temps to your iPhone for running temps much like the iGrill.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I think I'm going to go ahead and grab a thermapen first and then upgrade my Maverick.  I've never been totally happy with the ET-73 (yeah I know probably should have gone ET-732 oh well).  Mostly because the food probe has given some really unexpected readings, as mentioned I think due to the location of the sensor in the housing.  Oooo, I just found that bluetooth one.  Oh man I have to have that lol.  Thermoworks accuracy & speed and now with wireless.  Looks like it also works with android which is good since I'm running android stuff right now.


----------



## njfoses (Jul 5, 2013)

The bluetooth probe seems to only serve a purpose if you are in the restaurant biz.  The probe is not meant to be left in food/smoker during the cook.  I wish thermoworks would develop a unit similar  to the mav 732.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 6, 2013)

njfoses said:


> The bluetooth probe seems to only serve a purpose if you are in the restaurant biz.  The probe is not meant to be left in food/smoker during the cook.  I wish thermoworks would develop a unit similar  to the mav 732.


are we talking about the same unit?  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/logger/bluetherm_duo.html  sure looks like a Mav 732 type device to me.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 6, 2013)

The BlueTherm Duo is a professional instrument designed for commercial applications but can be easily used in home or backyard settings for sophisticated and convenient temperature monitoring and recording.


----------



## njfoses (Jul 6, 2013)

flyinion said:


> are we talking about the same unit?  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/logger/bluetherm_duo.html  sure looks like a Mav 732 type device to me.


Thanks for that as i was looking at a different instrument.  This was the unit i was referring to http://www.thermoworks.com/products/logger/bluetherm_bluetooth_probe.html   The unit you linked looks nice but for that money you would be better off investing in a pid setup imo.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 9, 2013)

njfoses said:


> Thanks for that as i was looking at a different instrument.  This was the unit i was referring to http://www.thermoworks.com/products/logger/bluetherm_bluetooth_probe.html   The unit you linked looks nice but for that money you would be better off investing in a pid setup imo.


Oh hmm didn't think about that.  Actually I forgot about those.  I think I had been looking at the Stoker units last year and yeah for about $130 more I could get the basic kit for that.   So I'll get the regular thermapen for sure and then maybe something like http://www.thermoworks.com/products/handheld/TW8060.html  if I'm not ready to jump into an automatic setup (though that would be great for sure).


----------

